
The Growth Mindset - jmorin007
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2008/07/the-growth-mind.html
======
mynameishere
_WHY do some people reach their creative potential in business while other
equally talented peers don’t?_

...

 _In this case, nurture wins out over nature just about every time._

Yep, "nurture" tends to win when we're already dealing with "equally talented
peers". Three decades of painstaking research to prove a roundabout tautology.

------
daveambrose
My favorite quote: “People who believe in the power of talent tend not to
fulfill their potential because they’re so concerned with looking smart and
not making mistakes. But people who believe that talent can be developed are
the ones who really push, stretch, confront their own mistakes and learn from
them.”

However, I have one question/concern: Can the "innate ability and talent"
truly be fostered in large corporations where companies have the ability to
"push, stretch and confront" their employees' intellect?

I hope so and wish friends still in school read this article as well as PG's
"Hiring is Obsolete".

------
erdos2
The idea of a static mindset is itself limiting. One needs to have a
mindsheaf, which could be a time-varying sheaf of mindsets. This would be a
contravariant functor F from the real line, with its usual topology, to the
category of sets. The value F(U) for an open set U of the real line would be
one of the mindsets of the mindsheaf. Of course, other topological spaces are
possible, and the functor could have values in other categories. I mention
only one possibility to illustrate the primitive inadequacy of the notion of a
static mindset.

------
icey
Actual article here: <http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/06/business/06unbox.html>

